

Should you ignore the n00bs? - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/08/should-you-igno.html

======
timcederman
I think Google said it best - "engage beginners and attract experts".

Full quote:

"Designing for many people doesn't mean designing for the lowest common
denominator. The best Google designs appear quite simple on the surface but
include powerful features that are easily accessible to those users who want
them. Our intent is to invite beginners with a great initial experience while
also attracting power users whose excitement and expertise will draw others to
the product.

A well-designed Google product lets new users jump in, offers help when
necessary, and ensures that users can make simple and intuitive use of the
product's most valuable features. Progressive disclosure of advanced features
encourages people to expand their usage of the product. Whenever appropriate,
Google offers smart features that entice people with complex online lives –
for instance, people who share data across several devices and computers, work
online and off, and crave storage space."

------
nakajima
From Seth's post:

 _Why not consider making it easy for the confused to ask for help? And treat
them with respect when they do. If you don't create a little confusion, it's
unlikely you've built something remarkable._

I think it's an interesting way to look at things, but ultimately flawed. When
confusion exists, there are many ways to alleviate it. Facebook takes the
"blank slate" as an opportunity to actively educate the user. So does
37Signals (<http://gettingreal.37signals.com/ch09_The_Blank_Slate.php>).

These things may not turn "n00bs" into power users, but they'll at least reach
a level of proficiency where they feel comfortable. That's the crucial first
step. It only takes a few of them to advance to the next level (harnessing
their understanding of your design to think of new ways of applying it) to
make things really interesting.

------
richtaur
Short answer: no. Long answer: don't ignore any users you potentially want to
have. It's just bad business.

